# Κι ο Δίας ξεκινά, πατάει την αστραπή



## Nooj

Κι ο Δίας ξεκινά,
πατάει την αστραπή,

They're two lines taken from the Disney movie Hercules. The full context is here. I don't quite understand the second line: Zeus steps on, presses down on the lightning?


----------



## JuniorBoy

I didn't understand your question.What exactly do you want to know?


----------



## Nooj

Hi, I want to know what the English translation of the second line would be?


----------



## Perseas

Literally _πατάει_ means _presses_; but _πατάει την αστραπή_ is an awkward wording  even for Greek. I don't know the exact meaning of _presses down on_, but I get the meaning of the line in Greek somewhat as _throws the lightning bolt_ .


----------



## Geotrismegistos

πεταει την αστραπη=throws the lightning bolt


----------



## Nooj

σας ευχαριστώ.

What would be a more common way to say 'Zeus throws a lightning bolt' in Greek? 

δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν οι στίχοι γραφήκανε σωστά.


----------



## Perseas

'Zeus throws a lightning bolt' = ο Δίας ρίχνει μια αστραπή/έναν κεραυνό


----------



## cougr

Nooj said:


> What would be a more common way to say 'Zeus throws a lightning bolt' in Greek?



Ο Δίας ρίχνει/πετάει κεραυνό.

Edit: Cross posted with Perseas


----------

